# Printing numbers on regular shorts!



## throttle_junkies (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been contacted by a baseball team to make some practice jerseys, now they are going to be a regular shirt that I would be putting plasitol on front (team logo) and just numbers on the back! I know this has been addressed before on here but I can't find a solution, and help and a cheap alternative then burning the heck out of my screens!


----------



## throttle_junkies (Nov 30, 2010)

Shirts not shorts!!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Use the plasitol on the fronts and order pre-cut numbers from Stahls for the backs.

We always keep a good stock of pre-cut numbers in both black and white in 4" and 6" sizes. Saves a lot of time in the long run.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Blue92 said:


> Use the plasitol on the fronts and order pre-cut numbers from Stahls for the backs.
> 
> We always keep a good stock of pre-cut numbers in both black and white in 4" and 6" sizes. Saves a lot of time in the long run.



Agreed. Just make sure that if they're polyester shorts, might want to consider getting some migration-resistant ink like One Stroke's "Ghost White." 

The last printing shop I worked for did hundreds of baseball teams each year, and anything containing polyester I printed using Ghost White. 

Plain ol' white will fade after a day or so. 

For the numbers, as Blue said - do vinyl! 

Tried printing numbers for heat transfer a few times (only because the boss wanted to), and IT. WAS. A. PAIN. IN. THE. @$$.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Use polyester shirts and do dye sub for the best results.


----------



## dldtg (May 20, 2014)

We sub our personalized/numbered stuff to DTG.


----------

